# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Κρήτη > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Ηρακλείου >  Σας έρχομαι !!!

## Mick Flemm

Πέρασα Φυσιικός στο ηράκλειο οπότε να κανονίσουμε να συναντηθούμε και να τα πούμε, βρήκα σπίτι στον "εσταυρομένο" (κάπως έτσι μου είπαν πως λέγεται) 500 μέτρα απ' τα ΤΕΙ (ευτυχώς και τα ΑΕΙ δεν είναι μακρυα) και ο τύπος που το χει μου επιτρέπει να βάλω κεραία κλπ...

----------


## Ripper_gr

Sinxaritiaria!

----------


## Mick Flemm

Να 'σαι καλά...

----------


## pavlidisd

Συγχαρητήρια συνάδελφε!!!(είμαι και γω φυσικό αλλά εδω...)

----------


## Vcore

Μπράβο Mick.
Καλές σπουδές σου εύχομαι. Άντε να οργανώσουμε και το Wi-Fi στην Κρήτη. Και που είσαι άμα βαρεθείς εκεί έλα να αρμέγουμε πρόβατα στην ανατολική μεριά.


 ::   ::   ::   ::

----------


## trendy

> Πέρασα Φυσιικός στο ηράκλειο οπότε να κανονίσουμε να συναντηθούμε και να τα πούμε, βρήκα σπίτι στον "εσταυρομένο" (κάπως έτσι μου είπαν πως λέγεται) 500 μέτρα απ' τα ΤΕΙ (ευτυχώς και τα ΑΕΙ δεν είναι μακρυα) και ο τύπος που το χει μου επιτρέπει να βάλω κεραία κλπ...


Ωραία! Είναι ευκαιρία να επεκτείνουμε τη δράση μας και στα κτίρια Φυσικής-Βιολογίας-Ιατρικής.
PM me.

----------


## papashark

Καλές σπουδές και λαμπρή σταδιοδρομία

----------


## Mick Flemm

Ευχαριστώ πολύ παιδιά...

Θα συνενοηθούμε αφού μεταφερθώ εκειπέρα κλπ γιατί προς το παρόν τρέχω  ::

----------


## trojector

Καλώς να μας έρθεις.
Ελπίζω το σπίτι σου να είναι κάπου ψηλά γιατί το δίκτυο δεν έχει επεκταθεί ακόμα προς τα εκεί  ::

----------


## Fallen AngeL

Ante me to kalo  :: 
Ripper_gr : Andak team e?
kati mou thimizei me chemistry auto.........
UoC RuLeZ......
 ::

----------

